# Pompano bite at the pier?



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Plan on hitting the Pensacola Beach pier next weekend, how's the Pompano bite been over there lately? I have to drive from Mississippi to get there so any reports would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw only one caught in a while but it was small.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

dont waste your gas


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

There were quite a few caught today, there was a good schoolthat came by with no eaters. It will only get better toward the end of the month as it gets cooler.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

they caught a couple last weekend but none with size, they will show up soon enough along with the bobos


----------

